# snd_hda lin-in



## bluetick (Oct 26, 2009)

The line-in will not work and doesn't show up in mixer. I've added the following to sysctl.conf
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid16.config="as=3 seq14 device=Line-in" but no joy.
In the dmesg output it shows to be included with association 3, but later it is listed to be disabled.


```
hdac0:  nid 10 0x0221101f as  1 seq 15    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Black misc 0
hdac0:  nid 11 0x02a11020 as  2 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Black misc 0
hdac0:  nid 12 0x01a19021 as  2 seq  1           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Pink misc 0
hdac0:  nid 13 0x01014010 as  1 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:  nid 14 0x01011012 as  1 seq  2      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 0
hdac0:  nid 15 0x01016011 as  1 seq  1      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color  Orange misc 0
hdac0:  nid 16 0x0181302e as  2 seq 14       Line-in  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Blue misc 0
hdac0:  nid 17 0x01012014 as  1 seq  4      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Grey misc 0
hdac0:  nid 18 0x40f000f1 as 15 seq  1         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0
hdac0:  nid 33 0x014510a0 as 10 seq  0     SPDIF-out  Jack jack  5 loc  1 color   Black misc 0
hdac0:  nid 34 0x40f000f0 as 15 seq  0         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0
hdac0: Patched pins configuration:
hdac0:  nid 10 0x0221101f as  1 seq 15    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Black misc 0
hdac0:  nid 11 0x02a11020 as  2 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Black misc 0
hdac0:  nid 12 0x01a19021 as  2 seq  1           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Pink misc 0
hdac0:  nid 13 0x01014010 as  1 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:  nid 14 0x01011012 as  1 seq  2      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 0
hdac0:  nid 15 0x01016011 as  1 seq  1      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color  Orange misc 0
hdac0:  nid 16 0x0181302e as  2 seq 14       Line-in  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Blue misc 0
hdac0:  nid 17 0x01012014 as  1 seq  4      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Grey misc 0
hdac0:  nid 18 0x40f000f1 as 15 seq  1         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 33 0x014510a0 as 10 seq  0     SPDIF-out  Jack jack  5 loc  1 color   Black misc 0
hdac0:  nid 34 0x40f000f0 as 15 seq  0         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0 [DISABLED]
clip for space
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 16
hdac0:            Name: pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00400181
hdac0:                  UNSOL STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 1 (0x00004000)
hdac0:             OSS: line (line)
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x00000037
hdac0:                  ISC TRQD PDC OUT IN
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x0181302e
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x00000020 IN
hdac0:     connections: 1
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=4 [audio output]
hdac0:
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2009)

bluetick said:
			
		

> hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid16.config="as=3 seq14 device=Line-in" but no joy.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Notice the difference?


----------



## bluetick (Oct 26, 2009)

The device shows as disabled without any sysctl hints and with the current hint.
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid16.config="as=2 seq14 device=Line-in"
I added the 3 in hope to move it to the rec section of mixer. but line-in 16 reads to be disabled. I've attached the full output. It's too large for code posting. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mav@ (Nov 12, 2009)

In this configuration driver unable to control line-in volume separately from microphones, that's why you don't see "line" control in the mixer. But you should have "line" record source there and master record volume.
If you disable both mic inputs, you will probably obtain "line" mixer control.


----------

